# 1080p



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

My TV only goes to 1080i, can I still get HD dvd or Blue Ray. Do they only output 1080p


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

jwhite8086 said:


> My TV only goes to 1080i, can I still get HD dvd or Blue Ray. Do they only output 1080p


Have no worries it will work out well and still look way better than a SD DVD.

If your display is native 720p which it is if it goes up to 1080i and isn't a CRT then you will likely have the best possible results by having your player output your displays native resolution thus no extra processing will need to occur.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks I think because my dvd player upconverts I forgot dvds are only 480i


----------

